# hi



## terry leake (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi i wonderd if any one has any photos of rfa cyclone deep sea tug based in Portsmouth i was on it for a while in 1970 as a cabin boy


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this the one ? >


----------



## terry leake (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi cue ball i dont think it is the cyclone but id like to thank you for looking for me


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

terry leake said:


> Hi cue ball i dont think it is the cyclone but id like to thank you for looking for me


It is named Cyclone. I will have another look. (Thumb)


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is another image of RFA Cyclone >


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

take a look at the R F A page and the PAS/RMAS PAGE MANY PICS AND MEMORIES FROM EX CREWS


----------

